# Kid Boat THread



## Cruisingdad

This thread is dedicated to Kid Boats and where they will be so other kid boats can catch up. I thought it might be a good way for everyone to connect with one another. Getting kid boats together is good for parents and the kids - especialy cruisers. 

Lets keep this one on target. And any 'creepys' in this thread will find their way quickly out of this forum and probably off of Sailnet. Just a warning!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

Roughly August - October, 2012

We have two boys in St Pete, FL. 8 & 12. WIll be staying in St Pete until roughly October then sailing south to probably Ft Myers Beach for a month or so, then the keys, probably Marathon. SHould be Bahamas around December or January. Welcome any similar cruising kids. We home school.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

Heading south circa November 2012. In St. Pete now. Will be in FOrt Myers Beach for approximately 4 weeks, then Marathon afterwards. Interested in any other kids boats cruising for raft ups or get-togethers. 2 boys, 8 and 12.

Brian


----------



## Skyhawk52633

Hey! We live in st Pete and homeschool. Sorry we missed an opportunity to my daughter to get a look at life on a homeschooling boat. Where's are you guys now ?


----------



## jimgo

Anybody on Barnegat Bay? We have two boys, 7 and (soon to be) 5. Still undecided about our marina, but we'll probably be somewhere between Bayville and Forked River.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Skyhawk52633 said:


> Hey! We live in st Pete and homeschool. Sorry we missed an opportunity to my daughter to get a look at life on a homeschooling boat. Where's are you guys now ?


We are leaving St Pete by the end of this month. I will send you a PM if you want to meet??

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

jimgo said:


> Anybody on Barnegat Bay? We have two boys, 7 and (soon to be) 5. Still undecided about our marina, but we'll probably be somewhere between Bayville and Forked River.


We are heading up the east coast (at least that is the plan) this year, but not sure if we will make it there.

Brian


----------



## jimgo

Brian,
If you head up this way, let me know. It would be fun to plan a meeting.


----------



## Cruisingdad

We're in Marathon, FL from 3/23-4/23 ish. In Fort Myers Beach from 3/18 - 3/22.

Anyone with kids around, let us know!!!

Brian


----------



## n8kraft

We're a kid boat in San Diego Bay. Currently docked @ Pier 32 Marina w/ a 16 Month old son living aboard.


----------



## luhtag

Kid boat in Oriental, NC until 1/12/13. Ages 5, 7, & 8. Then heading south. Will be in Stuart, Fl for a few months then on down to KW.


----------



## frannyjo32

luhtag said:


> Kid boat in Oriental, NC until 1/12/13. Ages 5, 7, & 8. Then heading south. Will be in Stuart, Fl for a few months then on down to KW.


We are not in a sailboat yet, but will be on our RV in Fl for the next couple of months, before we move to Oriental.. Are you open to us coming by for a visit? Our kids are 7, almost 5 and almost 4.


----------



## B.J. Porter

In Panama with a 16 year old boy and 14 year old girl. We're headed to the. Galapagos shortly then on to French Polynesia in May.


----------



## Cruisingdad

B.J. Porter said:


> In Panama with a 16 year old boy and 14 year old girl. We're headed to the. Galapagos shortly then on to French Polynesia in May.


Enjoy the trip! Great memories!!

Brian


----------



## vtsailguy

three boys, 11, 9 and 7, heading to caribbean in Nov 2014


----------



## cadrelarisen

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## norm6804

Have 2 kids, ages 11 (girl) and 8 (boy). I've had my 22 foot for about 2 years now and haven't really had much success getting the kids interested in the sport. The partner likes sailing, just doesn't have very much experience. I sailed extensively when I was younger but really have been out of the sport since my early 20's, now in my late 40's.
I sail mostly day sailing although the boat is big enough to sleep us for a night or 2. My boat is kept at a marina at the western edge of Lake Huron's North Channel, so, there is ample spots to anchor out of the nasty stuff that Lake Huron can stir up.
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what activities can be done to keep them occupied. At their ages they are into iPads, etc.
They say that sailing is too slow and boring but to the partner and I it is peace and tranquility. LOL.
I'm also currently looking to upgrade to a larger boat but only up to a 26 to 28 foot, more or less to get a little bit more room and much needed headroom that the 22 footer doesn't have.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Minnesail

This recent thread has some info about shopping for the boat size you're talking about:
Trailer Sailors and Standing Headroom


----------



## chall03

Noting that this thread hasn't been active for a while.......I am happy to give it a bit of a bump. 

We have two kids an 8 year old girl and 4 year old boy starting our season in Malta in July and taking in Italy and Greece. Any other kid boats in the Med, let me know!


----------



## Nate882004

Cruisingdad said:


> This thread is dedicated to Kid Boats and where they will be so other kid boats can catch up. I thought it might be a good way for everyone to connect with one another. Getting kid boats together is good for parents and the kids - especialy cruisers.
> 
> Lets keep this one on target. And any 'creepys' in this thread will find their way quickly out of this forum and probably off of Sailnet. Just a warning!
> 
> Brian


 I hope this thread isn't too old yet but I have 2 kids that are pretty much always with me. They are a 4 yo girl, about to turn 5, and a 9 yo boy. We are based in north eastern NC, USA.


----------

